# Bergen or not to Bergen..



## TN2IC (3 Mar 2012)

To Buy a Bergen or not. I'm not entitle to the new CADPAT rucksack, so would the Bergen be fine? I also want a ruck that won't draw attention. So may be a black Bergen, is in my sights.

What is the size of the CADPAT new rucksack? The Bergen is 100 liters.

If anyone has an older Bergen that they are willing to depart, please PM me.  ;D


Regards,
TN


----------



## fraserdw (3 Mar 2012)

The new is 90 liters without the pouches, with pouches 100 litres, with pouches and air matress on the side it is equal to 120 litres.  You can buy the new ruck complete as issued from a company in Canada  for 275 bucks.  Surplus Rouge is one company but there are two better companies whose names aI cannot remember.  Yes, these are issue rucks from the same manufacturer and yes they are legal to buy.


----------



## fraserdw (3 Mar 2012)

These guys sell one they claim to be a copy 

http://www.armyissue.com/store/index.php/bags-and-packs/cf-style-large-pack-cadpat.html


----------



## TN2IC (3 Mar 2012)

Just because I'm not entitled to the new ruck doesn't mean I'm buying it. Hahaha.. But thank you very much for the link. It's the base I work at, that dare not have anything Army-ish. Hints why I want to be posted. But back to the Bergen.. what is the general thought from the crowd? Any folks former UK troops on here?


----------



## fraserdw (3 Mar 2012)

If really want a Bergen, get either the new 2011 issue (Multicam with Molle webbing all over it) or the WEBTEX Ultimate Berden (140 Liters mobile home on a internal pack frame).  Dragonfly UK also makes interesting Bergen in various cam patterns, it is well made and not cheap.  There is a guy in Manitoba who makes and sells Bergens in CADPAT (120 Litre style).  He sells on ebay.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Mar 2012)

I spent several years in the British Army and carried three different versions of the Bergen for probably thousands of kms on foot, ski, jumping etc.

It is not what you want unless you are also wearing webbing that approximates the British 58 pattern or PLCE pattern. 

No waist belt was attached as it was intended to rest on top of the kidney pouches and bum roll on the back of the harness so, if not accompanied by the proper web kit, you wind up carrying a 70-80 lb 'day sack' with no weight distribution to your legs and lower back  ie. it can be torture and throw you off balance.

I'd recommend something from MEC in the right colour. Cheap, durable, and a great return policy if required.


----------



## Lerch (4 Mar 2012)

The bergen is pretty much the grand daddy to most modern internal packs (or atleast the ground breaker), two aluminum stays and basic harness. If you can swing it, I'd recommend going with something from Mystery Ranch or Kifaru, much more comfortable, plus they're usually MOLLE exterior for adding pouches (the MR packs also have the adjustable yoke).


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Mar 2012)

I've got a Tasmanian Tiger Field Pack.  It's pretty much the same design as the Brit bergen, but modernized (waist belt, etc).  Comfy and well built,  it has taken over from 20 year old Serratus for camping trips and a trip to theatre.


----------



## TN2IC (4 Mar 2012)

Kind of going for the "old school" Falklands look. =D


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Kind of going for the "old school" Falklands look. =D



Really? I suppose you'll also be seeking a good chiropractor as well, just like a bunch of Falklands vets I know (and me)  because of this thing ;D


----------



## TN2IC (5 Mar 2012)

Be honest with you daftandbarmy, I really like the British gear. I got a lot of DPM stuff kicking around the house. And scored a lot of it while overseas. I prefer to work with a Brit, than a Yank anyday. It must be in my blood with my last name. (PM me if you care to know) ;D

           I've always look up to the British Army. Even thought of transferring/joining them, once or twice. I'm always seeking a challenge, you could say. Too bad 9Der would be a little upset if I jump the pond.

          I got a DPM British 120L Bergen Back Pack "long back w/ yoke" on order via eBay now. Just waiting now.

Best Regards,
TN


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Be honest with you daftandbarmy, I really like the British gear. I got a lot of DPM stuff kicking around the house. And scored a lot of it while overseas. I prefer to work with a Brit, than a Yank anyday. It must be in my blood with my last name. (PM me if you care to know) ;D
> 
> I've always look up to the British Army. Even thought of transferring/joining them, once or twice. I'm always seeking a challenge, you could say. Too bad 9Der would be a little upset if I jump the pond.
> 
> ...



I've heard about people like you. I think they call them 'craaaaazzzzeeeee'! :nod:

Anyways, if you get the PLCE Bergen (as I have as well) you should wear the web gear it was designed to match with:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2012)

If you just want a bag without a frame, why not just get this for $50.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104743.0.html


----------



## Infanteer (6 Mar 2012)

I generally thought British gear was junk.

As for rucks.  Kifaru.  'nuff said.


----------



## Jungle (6 Mar 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I generally thought British gear was junk.



Yes, I find they tend to over complicate things...



			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> As for rucks.  Kifaru.  'nuff said.



I used one for a while, and I found the shoulder straps were loosening and had to be constantly tightened while on the move.


----------



## TN2IC (6 Mar 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I generally thought British gear was junk.
> 
> As for rucks.  Kifaru.  'nuff said.



I figure I would try it before I knock it. As for Kifaru, they seem to be a great company. Some day when I get "better funding" I'll invest in one.

Regards,
TN


----------



## Lerch (7 Mar 2012)

I've had both Kifaru and Mystery Ranch packs, and I'll stick to my MR kit. If you can get a NICE frame, the world is just so much easier


----------



## jparkin (7 Mar 2012)

Just a quick question, what distinguishes a bergen from a rucksack or an expedition pack? Is it the fact that it is designed to sit above a soldier's webbing or is it just a British term for a pack in the 100L range? I haven't been able to scrounge many other clues from google, so forgive my ignorance if I'm completely missing the point here.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Mar 2012)

jparkin said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, what distinguishes a bergen from a rucksack or an expedition pack? Is it the fact that it is designed to sit above a soldier's webbing or is it just a British term for a pack in the 100L range? I haven't been able to scrounge many other clues from google, so forgive my ignorance if I'm completely missing the point here.



Bergen = Wot a Para loads wiff stacks of ammo and other nasties then tabs off to severely slot bad guys - innit?

Rucksack = Wot 'hats' use to hold their purses and stuffies whilst traipsing through daisy strewn fields to be home in time for tea wiff mum

Nuff said. Beret, smock, Joe Baxi!


 ;D


----------



## jparkin (8 Mar 2012)

Understood.  :goodpost:


----------



## TN2IC (8 Mar 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Bergen = Wot a Para loads wiff stacks of ammo and other nasties then tabs off to severely slot bad guys - innit?
> 
> Rucksack = Wot 'hats' use to hold their purses and stuffies whilst traipsing through daisy strewn fields to be home in time for tea wiff mum
> 
> ...



I thought you spoke English..... ;D


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2012)

Just won my bergen now. Pretty excited to see it.

Any tips on the old bugger?

Regards,
TN


----------



## Towards_the_gap (10 Mar 2012)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Yes, I find they tend to over complicate things...
> 
> I used one for a while, and I found the shoulder straps were loosening and had to be constantly tightened while on the move.



Really? I find the opposite to be true. Look at the new issue rucksack.


----------



## fraserdw (10 Mar 2012)

Jungle said:
			
		

> I used one for a while, and I found the shoulder straps were loosening and had to be constantly tightened while on the move.



I have that problem with my CP Gear GEN III, I think it is because the nylon weave on the straps is too tight which makes for a slippery surface the buckle cannot hold on to (especially with heavy loads), I switching to the lower strap of the 82 Ruck which has a coase weave but uses the same buckle as the GEN III.  I have never had a 82 Pattern slip.


----------



## Jungle (10 Mar 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Really? I find the opposite to be true. Look at the new issue rucksack.



Yeah, you're probably right; my experience with it is 5 years old. I now bought a 65-li Osprey, for my hiking and light camping needs.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> I thought you spoke English..... ;D



Ahem, that's 'British', me old fruit. It's all part of putting the GREAT back into BRITAIN!  (we need a 'palm out' one of these by the way)


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> (we need a 'palm out' one of these by the way)



100% AGREE... Mr Bobbitt.. can this request be action?


----------



## TN2IC (21 Mar 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Bergen = Wot a Para loads wiff stacks of ammo and other nasties then tabs off to severely slot bad guys - innit?
> ;D



Got it now. Love it. Now where's my Joe Baxi... 

Cheers,
TN


----------



## fraserdw (21 Mar 2012)

Good for you, enjoy.  Your opinion after you use it for bit would be interesting as well.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Got it now. Love it. Now where's my Joe Baxi...
> 
> Cheers,
> TN



On yer bike, mate.  ;D

Let me know if you can do up the waist strap.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Mar 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> On yer bike, mate.  ;D
> 
> Let me know if you can do up the waist strap.



I"ll be replacing the waist straps plus adding a sternum strap. I got a nice sewing machine to help. =D


----------



## Lerch (25 Mar 2012)

One thing I didn't like about the bergen was the quick-release buckles on the shoulder straps, I found they'd often release if I wanted to loosen off the straps.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (25 Mar 2012)

There are no quick release straps on the bergen...


----------



## Lerch (25 Mar 2012)

Really? I had an S95 bergen a couple years back that had these crappy buckles on the shoulder straps that slipped together and always popped apart when I tried to loosen off the straps...

Maybe it was just mine.


----------



## TN2IC (26 Mar 2012)

Mine doesn't have the quick release either. All I know it's a long back design, surplus. =D


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Mar 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> There are no quick release straps on the bergen...



That's because, in the British Army, you're not supposed to throw it away or the QM will crucify you  ;D


----------



## toughenough (30 Mar 2012)

I've been carrying the bergen for two years. Pics attached.

No quick release.

Has waist belt and sternum strap.

Pros:
It scales to whatever size you need. Seriously. From going light to play opfor for a fair weather weekend, to going heavy for winter indoc, to middle term (long term for PRes? One month). It just gets taller and taller, no matter what you need to stuff into it.
The rain covers aren't a real necessity (my stuff is all in dry bags), but they sure come in handy to cover it when possible.

Cons:
It has no adjustment between the top of the pack and the shoulders, so you have no way to bring it closer to your body. I find that super anoying. It causes my traps to eventually go to sleep, and I don't feel a thing after 5km.


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Mar 2012)

The 'Pusser's Chacon' in action:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koJDINSd-vk

Of course the Royal Marines have to call it something different  :


----------

